
Learn crypto mining and cross chain atomic swaps - nathantross
https://synapse.ai/crypto-builders
======
lemonforest
I saw this thing a few days ago where BOA was awarded a patent for basically
atomic swap. Tweeted komodoplatform when I saw it but not a response so still
curious how that will play out. If BoA is going to say that atomic swap falls
under their patent and if they are subject to royalties.

[https://t.co/EQp6fVXepA](https://t.co/EQp6fVXepA)

